

Ask hackers: Other good online entrepreneurial/business communities? - yters


======
cosmok
<http://startupping.com/>

------
gwenhwyfaer
Isn't one timesink enough?

~~~
yters
What, you sleep and eat or something? Psshh, mere mortal.

Here's a similar question I asked in proggit:
<http://programming.reddit.com/goto?id=23yo7>

------
adrianwaj
<http://biznik.com/> <http://www.konnects.com/> <http://www.AdvisorGarage.com>
(never used any of them.. also try YahooGroups and Google Groups)

------
electric
<http://www.foundread.com>

------
jtoy
<http://startupflames.com>

------
ericds
<http://www.buildv1.com>

------
rbitar
You should checkout Cofoundr.com

